# Newbie needs advice



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I have rooed/shorn Pierre my shetland sheep wether . The sweet darling gave me three bags of the softest, fluffiest heather grey lambs wool. Staple length about 2.5-3". I can't wait to start carding and spinning and need some advice. I'm a complete newbie, just watched a few youtube videos. What are some good suppliers to order from? Which cards, combs and drop spindles are best suited to a beginner spinning fine textured, longish, primitive fleeces? Since the majority of the wool was rooed, its in open individual locks. Would spinning in the grease be a better choice? if so how/when to wash? The yarn or completed garment? What temp? I separated the fine wool from the long britch wool. Which would be easiest to learn with?


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

There are many ways you could go with this (which is why fiber is so FUN!)

As a beginner, I would recommend not purchasing too much until you've had a chance to decide what you like. If you can join a local fiber group, you may be able to borrow or rent equipment - our fiber group has spinning wheels, drop spindles, books, carders, etc. for rent plus lots of knowledgeable ladies. 

If the wool's fairly clean, you could try spinning in the grease. I much prefer keeping the lanolin in, so I "wash" with mild soap by soaking the fleece in 90F soapy water for 15-30 min., drain, transfer fleece to tub of 90F rinse water, soak a few minutes, transfer and rinse again. Be careful not to agitate. 

You can dry it on a screen or mesh surface. This time of year, I put it near a fireplace (not too close, but where it will dry within a day or two).

Your cheapest processing would be to buy a dog comb and gently brush out the locks. From there you could spin it! You could invest in hand carders or a drum carder, but that gets back to my original suggestion of finding out what you want first and looking around for used equipment. Ravelry.com has a lot of good used equipment for sale.

A drop spindle would be a cheap way to begin spinning (I am NOT a drop spindle fan, so someone else will have to advise you on that! LOL). I prefer the spinning wheel, and it takes a while to practice. Plan on your yarn being very "bulky" at first. We call it "art yarn"

Once spun, you'll want to rinse it again and hang the skein to dry. I wrap a hand towel around the bottom of the skein to apply a tiny bit of weight so it dries straight (not curled).


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I started out with fiber that was up to 11 inches long. I used dog brushes after a very long process of cleaning. I love the look of your wool....beautiful! I am one of those spinners who loves long hair wool fleece.  Spinning with a spindle is how I started and made my first yarns. They were thick until I stopped being shy about drafting the wool thinner. With the long locks, I think it is easier to start with. I have spun with very short fiber and very long..I prefer the long fibers. My yarn became pretty even with the spindle and I found the spinning wheel a very easy transition afterward. I think the expense of a spindle being so reasonable is a good choice to start. Youtube is how I have learned everything. However the advice here has been so helpful!

If you have watched the videos with spindles...you can see the different ways folks spin with them to see what works for you. Spinning wheels involve coordinating the pedaling speed to the drafting speed to the proper twist. It takes more time to learn how to use a wheel. In addition to the expense of a wheel. There is more to a spinning wheel for sure then a drop spindle......I can't justify buying a drum carder myself but you are the one with the sheep and may sell your fleece or roving. I would recommend doing this the basic way first with little investment in tools. Yours looks very easy to card to me and dog brushes should do very well! There are carding brushes on ebay or etsy used for less.....

I like to wash mine first...which I do a good picking first of any VM, then I rinse soak it first press or spin the water out...then a hot soapy soak, then a couple hot water soaks to rinse with a spin last. I am careful not to agitate the wool. I press the water out and use my washing machine on spin to get the rest of the water out..you must take care if you use your washing machine. Use only on the spin setting. 

My drop spindle is wonderful, has done hundreds of skeins...shows no wear..

Here is where I got mine from a nice retired wood worker....Bill. the small size is 1 ounce size for $11 shipped...that is for lace weight yarn..however I prefer the larger size for most of my yarn spinning 2.4 ounce for $15 shipped:

[email protected]


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the great advice! I borrowed a top whorl drop spindle from a friend and managed to do a little experimenting. I've sort of figured out park and draft with the uncarded, unwashed locks. Not pretty, but I'm getting the hang of it. I'm going to try out the dog brushes as suggested! Carders are really expensive and I'm hesitant to buy until I know better what I need. Romysbaskets, you spindle is beautiful, I will look into ordering one of those.


----------

